# nd football playoffs



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

2nd round of 9 man today and 1st round in 11A today get out and support your teams. Oakes will see Rugby in the 1st round. geez you guys grow em quick up there! Hope to anyone from up there down here in oakes today

good luck to all teams!!!


----------

